# Christmas present help for my lovely sister!



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

ooh I need some help!

My sister and I have done a deal this year that we have to buy each other a present which has to cost £5 or under and it can be silly or serious!

The thing is that in early January she will be moving to the far east.

She won't be taking anything but clothes and a few possesions, all furniture etc is going into storage and they are limited with baggage allowances so my present needs to be small and light.

All I know is she will have a pool and it will be hot.



So far, for 99 pence, I have got her an inflatable palm tree / beach thing that holds a can of drink for her swimming pool.

I have £4 left to spend and I'm stuck!

She's very lovely so a serious pressie would be nice but for £4 I think it's unlikely!

She is a real joker too so a funny pressie is probably the way to go ...... but what?!

Anyone got any good ideas?


​


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

You can get digital keyrings which hold digi pics. I think Tesco on-line do them for about £4 so you could put some family pics on there?


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

when i got married we had these little seed cards made up with a poem on..you plant the card and flowers grow?
failing that how about some seeds..or a frame that holds 3 pictures with you 2 as babies, then as kiddies, then as now.. xx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks you two   they are both possibilities.

Any other ideas people - come on it's not like you have your own shopping to do or anything is it


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks Diva.

I don't think her move has hit me yet, she's not lived in this country for years but this move is so much further away ......


----------

